# double slip switches



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello to all,

Does anybody make double slip switches? Asi in production.

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that I know of, but I've seen some folks post here that have made one using a crossover in conjunction with a regular switch to make a double switch. 

Sunset Valley makes several styles of a crossover (and other manufacturers) :  crossover


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats not a form of double slip switch that is just a double cross over. Double slip switch has four switch points. Pic above is of a double slip switch. If one was made in G scale it sure would make for some good operations.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm pretty sure Piko makes one. 

-Brian


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The two major 45mm scale track companies, Llagas Creek and Sunset Valley will make you one. 
*[url]http://www.llagastrack.com*[/url]* 
* *[url]http://svrronline.com/*[/url] 



The "LGB 12260 ELECTRIC DOUBLE-SLIP SWITCH" seems to be available on eBay, etc., at about $250
 
A plan (standard gauge version) is available at the following link. Click on "61500 Crossing, Double Slip, No 6 Movable Point, 100-LB. P.S. Rail" 

*[url]http://prr.railfan.net/standards/standards.cgi?sortby=1&sortdir=up*[/url]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have thought about it just to see if I'm man enough to do it. But Have no clue where to place it.?? 
Watch it RJ!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm keeping an eye on ya Marty. I bet I could figure out where to install it. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had two LGB. They worked fine on stock with short wheel base. Like NW-2's and Standared box car, Flatcar, Caboose. It's when I went to the longer Streamliner cars I had troulbe. 

How ever. I sure have fun with them on the shorter cars. They were a fun switch to play with.


----------

